# Contactless payment - beware!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was in Aldi on Thursday and just about to pay. I got my wallet out and extracted my credit card (which isn't contactless); popped it into the machine but before I could enter my PIN the transaction was completed!

Upon checking it appears that the machine picked up my contactless debit card in my wallet from around 6 inches away from the machine. I shop there twice a week and it has never happened to me before.

Either it is uber-sensitive or perhaps my wallet got a little too close to the machine. 

Either way I just wanted you folks to be aware of it just in case your wallet/purse trays too close to a machine!

I know that you can get wallets/purses with built in screens in them now...which don't seem such a silly idea now!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Graham. 

That's why it's called "Contact Less"

Next time I go to Aldi I'll delay payment and let folk past and hope they pay my shopping bill using their contact less card


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My concern was that the card never even came out of my wallet as I always pay on a non contact less CC.

Just be wary of wafting your purse/wallet near a machine in case you pay for someone else's stuff!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ever since being issued with a contactless card and reading about the problems I have cut and slid inside my wallet a sheet of aly baking foil. 
Even so I still don't like the idea of not being in control.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Contactless cards can be skimmed whilst still in your pocket...assuming you have bought a skimmer off EBay that is :surprise::wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You only have to see people going through the ticket barriers on the tube simply by waving their wallets over the terminal confident that their Oyster card will send the signal through. Myself I wonder what kind of things are travelling through the ether these days. I NEVER keep a card in my trouser pocket just in case it interfers with MY equipment:laugh::laugh:

Dick


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I understand it is for transactions of £30 or less, is this correct?


Don


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Straight off Google:-

*For UK transactions there is no daily limit on contactless payments, however there is a limit of £30 per transaction and you need to have enough money in your account to cover the cost of your purchase. For more information on contactless payments click here.*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We sent our new, contact less card, back to Nationwide and asked for a standard card. They were happy to oblige. Got enough things to worry about without keeping track of where my cards are in relation to all the machines around us.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

My 84 yr old father in law recently had his card nicked while coming away from Cambridge train station's ticket office. My husband watched the CCTV with a couple of coppers and could see him fumbling with his wallet & ticket as he came away, putting it all in his pockets. A couple of guys walked past him, but you can't see them do anything explicit. 

He's an ex-copper himself and pretty savvy. He must have had a gut instinct as he started checking his stuff, knew his card was gone, went back to the counter to check he hadn't left it, called the bank to stop the card.

Within this time frame of about 20 mins, his card had been used 3 times in local shops and £90 spent. Contactless payments make this sort of thing all too easy.

Lesley


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

I only use my phone for contactless payments. It can only activate using my fingerprint and the operating field is about 15mm from the terminal.


----------



## Mark Barnes (Jul 17, 2017)

when my bank(s) issue a contactless card I phone them up and as for a non-contactless version. I have never been declined this option if you ask for it. The banks know they are not secure. 


I use apple iPay for contactless as it requires your fingerprint, so more secure


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Contactless was introduced to make it easier for shops and the banks not the end users.
Likewise the pin numbers as more secure than a signature.

Contact is good in London as you can use it as an oyster card.

I have 2 contactless cards I keep next to each other in my wallet. The result is they won't work unless I separate them.
So no skimming or accidental usage.


----------

